# "avenant" par sms un jour férié



## Marine35 (2 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour et mes meilleurs vœux !
Je ne sais pas si vous vous souvenez de ma p-e qui m'a demandé de faire des peintures avec sa fille afin de les mettre sous cadre pour les offrir à Noël. 
Je vous avais parlé du papa qui m'avait vaguement annoncé un changement de planning pour une rentrée à l'école en janvier, il m'avait informé que la maman allait rédiger un avenant et en discuter avec moi. J'ai été sympa car j'ai rappelé mi-décembre qu'il était temps de me présenter un avenant. 
Hier, dimanche 1er janvier, en fin de matinée j'ai reçu un sms pour m'annoncer que mardi 3 la petite va à l'école, que je dois aller la chercher à midi ( pour partir à 15H30 en plus! ) ainsi que le vendredi, que mon nombre d'heures est revu à la baisse. Je n'ai pas répondu et vers 20h30 nouveau sms pour me demander si j'ai bien reçu le message, silence radio toujours de mon côté (en plus j'étais en train de m'endormir sur le canapé), puis appel à 21h 🤬 J'ai coupé mon portable ! Ce matin j'ai écouté le message vocal bien gratiné et aimable ! Vers 14h j'ai appelé déjà pour mettre les pendules à l'heure sur le fait de me contacter un dimanche alors qu'il n'y avait aucune urgence (ça je peux tolérer) et prévenir que je n'étais pas d'accord, qu'il fallait me présenter un vrai avenant en double exemplaire et respecter un délai de prévenance. Elle m'a incendiée ! Et puis j'ai eu droit au chantage affectif. J'avoue que ça remue mais j'ai été claire, je refuse de baisser mes heures, mon salaire, d'aller chercher la petite à l'école (le papa est au chômage)  il a fallut que j'insiste pour connaître le résultat de ses calculs. Là j'ai reçu par sms une contre-proposition mais ça reste insuffisant et de toute façon elle a raison, je veux que le contrat prenne fin (elle m'a dit vous vous voulez vous débarrassez de nous). Je n'ai pas encore répondu à sa dernière proposition car franchement je n'ai aucune envie de subir une conversation déplaisante


----------



## fanny35 (2 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour,

Pour commencer, elle doit te présenter un avenant.
Si tu n'es pas d'accord pour accepter l'avenant, soit vous continuez avec les termes du contrat en cours, soit elle te licencie.
Ne surtout pas aller chercher la petite à 12h30, chantage ou pas, car ce n'est pas dans ton contrat actuel....
Courage !


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Janvier 2023)

@Marine35
Aucun intérêt à conserver ce contrat.
Donc tu attends un avenant en bonne et due forme, et tu marques en gros  : "REFUSÉ"
Elle te licencie et point.....
Des gens irrespectueux comme ça c'est pas la peine. Ils veulent la mettre à l'école et bien qu'ils assument.
Et qui dit licenciement dit préavis, indemnité de rupture, solde de tout compte....


----------



## Marine35 (2 Janvier 2023)

Fanny je n’ai pas l’intention d’accepter le moindre avenant. Elle m’a dit qu’elle ne pouvait se permettre de me payer plus et qu’ils avaient été bien arrangeants avec moi sur les horaires car la petite arrivait 1/2h plus tard et partait 1/2h plus tôt 😂 j’ai rien demandé moi


----------



## papillon (2 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour

effectivement mieux vaut en terminer avec ces gens-là...


----------



## Catie6432 (2 Janvier 2023)

Et bien quel culot ! 
Pas de présentation d'avenant. 
Pas de temps de réflexion.
Un SMS un dimanche qui de plus est un jour férié. 
Plusieurs tentatives de prises de contact ce même jour férié.
Un comportement désagréable. 
Des conditions inacceptables pour vous. 
Et bien ils commencent bien l'année vos parents employeurs ! 
Le fameux lien de subordination : être disponibles quand ça leur chante, être corvéables quand ça les arrange, et être jetables si nécessaire ! 
Votre réaction a été la bonne. 
Pour moi ce serait next et je m'empresserai de passer à un autre accueil. J'attendrai l'avenant. Je prendrai un bon temps de réflexion dont je n'ai nullement besoin mais auquel j'ai droit. Je refuserai l'avenant. Et j'attendrai mon licenciement. Je n'aurai aucune envie de transiger et de continuer à travailler pour de tels employeurs. 
C'est un début d'année un peu rock'n'roll marine35 ! 
Vos employeurs ont oublié de mettre sur leur liste de bonnes résolutions pour 2023 : " je respecterai autrui".


----------



## Marine35 (2 Janvier 2023)

Nanou ça m’a rendu furax de recevoir par sms sur mon temps de repos mon nouveau planning avec pour seule précision baisse des heures donc du salaire. Elle avait pourtant tout calculé car au téléphone en insistant j’ai eu la réponse. J’ai annoncé qu’il y avait un délai de prévenance pour présenter un avenant. J’ai reçu suite à mon appel, une nouvelle proposition par sms mais ça reste trop faible et de toute façon vu ses humeurs, je ne souhaite pas continuer


----------



## fanny35 (2 Janvier 2023)

C'est fou de nous reprocher chaque fois les heures non faites...alors que ce sont eux qui les emmènent plus tard...

Je suis d'accord avec @Nanou91

En espérant que cette fin de contrat ne soit pas trop compliquée.

Courage!


----------



## Marine35 (2 Janvier 2023)

Catie je ne suis même pas étonnée ! Quand je n’ai vu aucun avenant être présenté ( j’avais quand même rappelé qu’il en fallait un) et les vacances arriver, je me suis dit bon je vais avoir des nouvelles pendant mes congés ou la semaine de ma reprise mais même pas ! C’est abusé un vague sms un dimanche férié ! Je suis déjà en contact avec une famille pour un nouveau contrat même si j’y crois moyen ( rencontre repoussée car deuil)


----------



## Chouchou301 (2 Janvier 2023)

@Marine35 
Catie a tout dit !
Surtout ne pliez pas, vous n'êtes pas son bon petit soldat (esclave) qui obéit au doigt et à l'oeil...
N'allez pas chercher l'enfant à l'école, tenez vous en aux termes de votre contrat !
Profitez de cette occasion pour refuser toutes modifications et qu'ils vous licencient... et vous trouverez un nouveau contrat avec des parents plus respectueux.
Gardez bien touts les messages car ce PE risque de vous nuire auprès de la PMI... mieux vaut prévenir que guérir...
Bon courage !


----------



## Marine35 (2 Janvier 2023)

Fanny ce qui est difficile à vivre c’est le comportement de cette p-e ! Je ne travaillais pas hier et aujourd’hui j’ai eu ma journée donc aucune envie d’être dérangée et de penser au travail ! C’est franchement désagréable d’avoir une conversation houleuse alors que je suis en repos


----------



## papillon (2 Janvier 2023)

c'est clair !


----------



## Marine35 (2 Janvier 2023)

Chouchou301 je compte camper sur ma position et elle ne me fera pas changer d’avis, c’est terminé pour moi. J’ai répondu par sms que je n’accepte pas sa nouvelle proposition qui est toujours à la baisse et que je ne souhaite plus être dérangée aujourd’hui et elle m’a répondu «  on fait comment alors pour en discuter car c’est urgent » 😤 nan mais sans blague fallait y penser avant


----------



## papillon (2 Janvier 2023)

de toute façon elle a tout faux cette personne, rien n'est fait dans les règles déjà et elle vous impose des choses !


----------



## fanny35 (2 Janvier 2023)

Je comprends @Marine35 
Il n'est pas agréable de se faire houspiller, surtout quand on est dans son droit.
Certaines personnes ne sont pas capables d'entendre raison, ni de respecter les autres.
Il vaut mieux que ce contrat s'arrête pour que tu reprennes une vie plus sereine!
Courage!


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Janvier 2023)

@fanny35 
J'ai un contrat 7h30/18h30 et systématiquement le petit arrive à 7h50/7h55...
Bah il manquerait plus qu'on me fasse une remarque à ce propos... Car moi, je suis prête à partir de 7h30... Je ne fais ni la grasse mat, ni mon ménage... j'attends qu'il arrive.


----------



## Griselda (2 Janvier 2023)

Et bien je pense que j'aurais répondu à cette Maman que je suis moi même bien attristée de constater qu'à priori c'est elle qui veut se débarrasser de moi en me proposant un Avenant qu'elle sait pertinement innacceptable, ce n'est pas faute d elui avoir dit il y a plusieurs mois déjà que je n'irais pas chercher sa fille à l'école, une baisse de salaire (qui accepterait ça??? elle?) et un harcellement dimanche, jour férié et à heure tardive en prime.

Après de 2 choses l'une:
- je lui réponds que j'ai pitié de la planête et donc je lui fais gagner du temps en lui disant oralement dès aujourd'hui qu'il est inutile de perdre du temps et du papier en me présentant un Avenant que je vais refuser de toute façon, qu'elle peut donc dès aujourd'hui m'envoyer son courrier de rupture pour débuter le préavis qui se fera selon mon contrat actuel: à charge des PE de me ramener leur enfant pour que je l'accueille. Je lui préciserais qu'elle gagne par la même occasion du temps de travail.
- je suis une chipie procédurière et me contente de lui dire que rien ne pourra être fait selon ses désirs sans la présentation en bonne et due forme d'un Avenant, que je ne serais pas tenue de répondre instament car j'ai droit à un delai de reflexion. Qu'en attendant le contrat doit être payé tel qu'il est aujourd'hui et charge aux PE de me porter l'enfant en attendant.

Perso je choisie la 1ere option, même si moins avantageuse pour moi mais des fois être chipie ça fait du bien...


----------



## Chouchou301 (2 Janvier 2023)

"on fait comment alors pour en discuter car c’est urgent"

Ben fallait y penser avant !!!!!!!!!!
Vous avez été déjà bien gentille de la prévenir en décembre qu'il fallait vous présenter un avenant pour tout changement au contrat... elle n'a qu'à s'en prendre qu'à elle-même, au lieu de vous accuser, c'est fou ça de rejeter la faute sur les autres !!!
Dîtes-lui que vous êtes disponible aux heures prévues au contrat pour accueillir son enfant, ni plus, ni moins. Que toute absence sera de la convenance personnelle, et donc aucune déduction : aucun avenant ne vous ayant été présenté jusqu'à maintenant... sans oublier le délai de réflexion (bon, là c'est tout vu c'est NON, pas besoin de réfléchir).
Si cela ne lui convient pas, elle est libre de vous licencier simplement par un retrait d'enfant (pas besoin de motif).


----------



## Marine35 (2 Janvier 2023)

Je lui ai demandé si elle accepterait une baisse de son salaire vu que moi je dois me mettre à leur place ! Je suis censée faire un effort jusqu’à juillet 😂 Déjà c’est un petit contrat à la base ( sur 36 semaines). Je regrette que cela se passe ainsi mais je ne les mets pas dans l’embarras ( ils s’y mettent eux-mêmes) car le papa est disponible


----------



## assmatzam (2 Janvier 2023)

Et pour demain elle compte faire comment ?
Car elle doit penser que vous allez vous déplacer pour  récupérer la petite la 12h30

Prévenez la dès maintenant que vu que vous n'acceptez pas sa proposition de changement le contrat actuel court toujours et ce jusqu'à la fin de votre préavis qui ne pourra débuter que lorsqu'elle vous l'aura notifié par lettre rar

Et qu'elle ne s'imagine pas vous déduire les heures si vous n'allez pas chercher la petite demain


----------



## Chouchou301 (3 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour @Marine35 
Avez-vous eu des nouvelles de ce PE ?


----------



## nanny mcfee (3 Janvier 2023)

fanny35 a dit: 


> C'est fou de nous reprocher chaque fois les heures non faites...alors que ce sont eux qui les emmènent plus tard...


Qui plus est nous dérange le plus souvent dans notre organisation!


----------



## Marine35 (3 Janvier 2023)

Chouchou301 j’ai reçu un sms ce matin pour me dire qu’elle compte m’appeler en fin de journée et j’ai répondu ok à 18h45 mais pas plus tard car j’avais des choses à faire


----------



## bidulle (3 Janvier 2023)

@Marine35 j'espère qu'elle sera ponctuelle mais honnêtement ..... j'en doute


----------



## Chouchou301 (3 Janvier 2023)

"à 18h45 mais pas plus tard car j’avais des choses à faire"

Je doute aussi qu'elle soit ponctuelle... si elle appelle en retard, tant pis pour elle, vous avez prévenue que vous étiez occupée...


----------



## kikine (3 Janvier 2023)

si elle appel en retard et bien ne décrochez pas tout simplement, au bout d'un moment faut pas prendre les gens pour des c***


----------



## fanny35 (3 Janvier 2023)

Je suis d'accord.
Elle a été avertie de vos contraintes, donc ne pas lui répondre et faire ce que vous avez à faire.
Vous avez le droit d'avoir du temps pour vous.
Au pire, coupez le téléphone pour ne pas être dérangée.
Cela s'appelle le droit à la déconnexion....


----------



## Pouka (3 Janvier 2023)

Ils sont extraordinaires certains parents. Surtout ne dites pas par écrit que vous n êtes pas dispo même par SMS sinon ils peuvent prendre ça comme démission attendez bien l avenant de leur part et notifié bien sûr celui ci qu il a été remis en main propre où autres...ils vont pas vous faire de cadeau...les gens ne veulent plus payer même pour leur enfant donc il va falloir qu on soit bien méfiantes. Tenez nous au courant et essayer de positiver malgré la situation


----------



## Marine35 (4 Janvier 2023)

Suite…elle m’a appelé comme convenu hier en fin de journée. La conversation a été houleuse. Elle m’a fait des reproches et je ne me suis pas gênée pour lui dire également ce que j’avais en travers de la gorge. Ce n’était jamais bien, quoique que je fasse, y’avait toujours une remarque et les exigences grandissaient. Elle m’a reproché de vouloir me débarrasser d’eux et franchement c’est un peu vrai. Bref c’est acté je vais recevoir ma lettre de licenciement


----------



## Pity (4 Janvier 2023)

Ce qui compte c'est d'être droite dans vos bottes !
Le licenciement... c'est parfait ! Au revoir et passez votre chemin


----------



## kikine (4 Janvier 2023)

une bonne nouvelle a fêter


----------



## fanny35 (4 Janvier 2023)

Courage @Marine35 
Je vous souhaite que cette fin de contrat se passe bien et de trouver des personnes plus respectueuses.


----------



## bidulle (4 Janvier 2023)

bon débarras .... ils ne vous méritaient pas


----------



## Chouchou301 (4 Janvier 2023)

Waouh, enfin !
Je vous souhaite de trouver un nouvel enfant à accueillir, avec des parents respectueux de votre travail.

Gardez bien tous les messages échangés avec ce PE et préparez-vous à devoir vous justifier auprès de la PMI car, à mon avis, ce PE ne va pas laisser le contrat se terminer "normalement", elle a de la rancœur envers vous et risque de vouloir vous faire payer votre "insubordination" (ben oui, elle ne se remettra jamais en cause, tout sera mis sur votre dos... )
Bon courage pour cette fin de contrat.

Et bon courage à la nouvelle assmat qui récupèrera cet enfant...


----------



## Marine35 (4 Janvier 2023)

Je ne pense pas que la petite ira chez une autre ass mat. Le papa est au chômage. Elle a été injuste et dure avec moi pour certaines choses. Je le lui ai rappelé. Je me suis pliée en 4 et elle le sait, je me suis investie, j’ai répondu à leurs demandes longues comme le bras et je n’ai pas apprécié le peu de reconnaissance et les reproches en retour. Je pense qu’elle a conscience d’avoir dépasser les bornes plusieurs fois mais je n’ai jamais eu d’excuses. C’est une personne qui a du mal à se remettre en question. Le papa n’est pas mieux, il a tiré la tronche une fois parce qu’une autre maman est arrivée avant lui et qu’il a dû se garer plus loin !


----------



## Titine15 (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour
Eh bien non débarras, vous vous débarrassez de sacrés dingues


----------

